# Cranberry Tablets



## the_gruffalo (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering if it was safe to take cranberry tablets while pregnant?  I lost twins at 17 weeks last year due to pPROM (caused by low lying placenta / bleeding) but throughout the pregnancy I had bladder / urinary tract discomfort quite often which, on a couple of occasions, had to be treated with antibiotics following positive cultures.  I am planning on having another IVF treatment later this month and would like to start cranberry tablets soon to try to keep any urinary tract problems at bay since if I do manage to get pregnant I have a feeling my anxiety levels will be through the roof if I feel the slightest twinge.  
Also, is potassium citrate safe to use in pregnancy to alleviate uti symptoms?  
Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Cranberry juice is fine to drink when pregnant. The tablets/ extract has no safety data in pregnancy however given its the same active ingredient then it's unlikely to cause problems. You should check with clinic or GP first.


Similarly the over the counter UTI preparations e.g. Cymalon do not have a license in pregnancy and they advise speaking with GP first.


----------



## the_gruffalo (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for this information, I think I'll just stick with the juice to be on the safe side.


----------

